# 50lb Gag was the highlight of the week



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

As always incredible pictures. Couldn't get a stunt double for the hook shots?

Cheers


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Great report! I've done the hook thing twice, much better if you can 
get it all the way thrue and snip off the end [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great trip and pic's of course.  Monster gag for sure.

I loved offshore deep drop fishing for the same reason, you never know whats gonna come up. Its fun too guessing what kind of fish it is based on how it fights on the way up.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh wow!! Love those dolphin shots!!!!! Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Great pic's Sam and if you want to make that trip after the first of the year let me know.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Great pic's Sam and if you want to make that trip after the first of the year let me know.



I got a trip booked for Dec 3rd.. that is full.. If I decide to go again I will let you know. -Sam


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds good Sam, you got my cell


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Outstanding photos as always! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] The dolphin and that shot of the redfish tail with the spot are awesome!


----------

